# Angel fish and tank mate suggestions.



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

So I got an odd ball sized 60 gallon (48 x 15 x 18) that should be perfect for a planted tank with Angel fish.

My questions are now regarding tank mates. I am looking for a colorful schooling fish to throw in the mix. Unfortunately online, I keep getting mixed info. 

Anyone want to toss out some other ideas for 2" (ish) schooling fish? Preferably SA/CA and not with long frilly fins, or nippy.

(other tank mates will include some SAEs, Corys, and Apistos. I may add some darters or fresh water gobbies as well, depending on how I scape.)


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

I would not do neons. u could do some rasbora...


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Aren't rasbora and neons the same size? 

My question is WHY neons are not ok. remember, there are countless articles online stating that people have kept angles and neons together without issues.

I want to know what the facts are. If you are saying no, share your experience as to what you witnessed so I can weight it in on an educated decision. Neons would be an expensive feeder fish!


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

EntoCraig said:


> Aren't rasbora and neons the same size?
> 
> My question is WHY neons are not ok. remember, there are countless articles online stating that people have kept angles and neons together without issues.
> 
> I want to know what the facts are. If you are saying no, share your experience as to what you witnessed so I can weight it in on an educated decision. Neons would be an expensive feeder fish!


That why no neons and i have rasbora with my angelfish and he does fine with them...


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Healthy angels will eat anything that will fit in they're mouth :icon_eek:. 
Almost 40yrs. of keeping them has proven that to me. 
Sometimes what they _think_ will fit too. LOL 
I watched a quarter size swim around most of the evening with half a large shrimp sticking out of its mouth until another fish came over and between the two of them they tore it apart and finished the job. We didn't watch TV at all that night.

That said large schools of neons or cards. look really good in the tank and while you loose the odd careless fish and the numbers thin over time a group lasts a good while.


----------



## colombian4lyf (Aug 26, 2005)

I am currently keeping a pair with Black & Gold Skirt Tetras. No problems yet, and sometimes they even school together.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok so you have personally seen them scarf them up, good to know! I was worried that people were just blowing smoke and blaming the Angels for missing/dead fish. Its becoming more obvious that a larger tetra or schooling fish around 2+ inches will be required. I dont need a bunch just like 6 or so to help break up the tank a bit.

Any suggestions on larger? I dont like the skirts or anything with long fins. And obviously I dont want something nippy. 

Im thinking maybe some Roseline sharks?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Checked the log on the last time I kept neons.
26 fish added and logged 7 months later that 14 fish remained.
Several times I did indeed see a fish eaten.
This was in a fully planted 110g tank with sump filtration. 
10 DDSV angels were in the tank at that time and all were about 1yr old and fully developed. Fully stocked with young adults I would have worried if there weren't any losses. Also noted in the log that three were recovered from the sump after taking a ride through the weir and down the pipe. Purchased on sale for 2/.99 

Talk to the store owner about a discount on a large order. I think you'll find the price gets better because the more they order it helps them too.

Purchased 25 otto's and 25 pandas getting a screaming good deal picking up the fish in the shipping bags. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I fed my angels delicious neons too but didn't have trouble with deeper bodied small fish like black phantom tetras, bleeding heart tetras, diamond tetras, pristellas and that sort of thing. The deeper bodied rasboras work great but I bet the slender ones would be meals as well if the angels can catch them. My angels apparently were smart enough to know otos aren't good eating even though they would fit in the mouth.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm glad you kept a log. I do that same with most of my projects and tanks. thanks for your input!

Any thoughts on Roseline sharks?

Kathyy, I like pristellas and may do some more homework on that sp.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

EntoCraig said:


> I'm glad you kept a log. I do that same with most of my projects and tanks. thanks for your input!
> 
> Any thoughts on Roseline sharks?
> 
> Kathyy, I like pristellas and may do some more homework on that sp.


they nip... and will eat plant's


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

bah! ok thanks. maybe its going to be the pristellas then.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Anyone want to toss out some other ideas for 2" (ish) schooling fish? Preferably SA/CA and not with long frilly fins, or nippy.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

EntoCraig said:


> Anyone want to toss out some other ideas for 2" (ish) schooling fish? Preferably SA/CA and not with long frilly fins, or nippy.


 glass cats
Glowlight Tetras 
Dwarf neon rainbows


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Glow lights are too small and rainbows dont really school together they just hang out. 

Tetras are preferred. 
I would go with lampeye tetras if I didnt already have a red eyed, black and silver fish in the tank already :hihi:


----------



## tkbellwood (May 16, 2011)

What about Emperors?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Those look nice! I forgot about these. Im going to do some googleing now...

Also lookinginto Hasemania nana and Thayeria boehlkei


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I considered black neons as well as they are very pretty and would add good contrast.... until I saw they were $4.99 a piece at the LFS as were the Cories!! I'll be ordering on Aquabid I guess.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Rasbora borapetensis. Cool looking fish 3 1/2" , shoaling, Looks alot like a rose line for 1/4 of the price, and wont be eaten from your angels.


----------

